# Poor running engine



## Jerbear 500 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have a Kato engine with sound decoder that runs great but in about 20 minutes running it keeps stopping I think it is heat related anybody got any ideas


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

No clue, but it would be interesting to come up with a way to test your theory. First question would be can it run longer on regular DC? I'd only do that if your decoder is a dual mode decoder (both DCC and DC). That might rule out the decoder as being part of the problem.


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

I wonder if there's a build up of foreign material inside the loco. A quick loco service could help to identify any hidden problems. I would check the wheels next. Clean if necessary. How long does it run without the shell on? Is the shell factory decorated or has it been repainted? Age of the loco?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When the loco stops does the headlight go out?
If it does, that would seem to indicate that the decoder
has lost track power...dirty wheels or loss of
conductivity from the trucks.

If the headlight stays on there could be the
possibility of heat build up that causes the
bearings to sieze. Take Skidsdad's suggestion.
Try running it with shell off. You can feel to
determine if heating occurs.

Don


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm betting it's going into heat shutdown caused by the sound being too loud, causing the power transistor to over heat. Turn the volume down and see if it helps.


----------

